# New Pictures of Domino



## dressageappy (Feb 25, 2009)

I thought I'd post some new pics of my boy!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I love the second to last picture its like before you took the pic they were like

"hmm lets try and get these things off, ok lets try it!"


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I love his coloring.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

He's so cute! He's built a lot like our POA, Spirit, only thinner!


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Really cute pictures. It does look like he is trying to figure out how to get the halter off. LOL


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Domino is gorgeous!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, he's a beauty. His name perfectly suits him!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Hes a beauty! I love his colourings


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute one! Is he appy or cross? Not very typical appy markings.


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful horse. 
Love his colouring.

good luck with him you must be proud


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

*wipes drool of key board* i love him!! he is so cute i love the appys that have the unique markings.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------

